#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастыри

## cisupp

Где можно найти информацию о Буддийских монастырях в России?

----------


## Lala

Поиском, например, в Яндексе, на Апорте...

Можно найти, если очень нужно.  :Smilie: 

А Вам, на предмет, "уйти в монастырь"? Извините за любопытство. Мне как-то казалось, что в монастырь непросто попасть...

Вот, например ссылки:
http://buddhist.ru/modules/mylinks/

----------


## cisupp

Спасибо, поиском на поисковиках занялся в первую очередь и в итоге вышел на этот сайт, где и решил попросить помощи.
Да, действительно, иногда накатывает желание все бросить и "уйти в монастырь", но это скорее просто мечта, чем стремление.
Но было бы интересно узнать о такой возможности.

----------


## Slobgrva

Бросай все и уходи в монастырь!
Да ну его все нафиг!

----------


## Банзай

Уходить - не уходить, а вот просто пожить с монахами пару дней так приятно и интересно, как воды чистой испить ..

----------


## cisupp

Вот думаю ни поехать ли летом поступать в БУДДИЙСКИЙ ИНСТИТУТ "ДАШИ ЧОЙНХОРЛИН". Поступить то вряд ли туда возможно, а слюдьми интересно будет пообщаться!
Институт:
http://www.eastsib.ru/~slobgrva/life.htm

----------


## Slobgrva

Да вот к нам в монастырь (Иволгинский дацан) приезжают молодые ребята, живут, тусуются, летом купаются. Иностранцы летом рядом палатки разобьют, и все фотают, фотают...

----------


## СергейM

Здравствуйте,
Я был бы вам благодарен 1) за контактную информацию (в первую очередь e-mails), а также 2) за информацию об условиях поступления и обучения в Агинском Бурятском буддийском институте (Агинский Дацан) и Буддийском университете «Даши Чойнхорлин» им. Дамба Даржа Заяева (Иволгинский Дацан).

Искренне,

----------

